# HELP CLOUDY WATER



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

help. ive done a 50% water change and added diamond blend media. the water is still cloudy, no ammonia or anything. HELP


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How long has your tank been setup?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be just an algea bloom, You need to give a little more info for help.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yep more info please ... if its a new tank then you probally havnt had it running long enough, but we definatly needmore info...


----------

